# Darkglass B7K questions



## thrashcomics (Aug 27, 2015)

I am switching back over to bass as my main instrument. I know that I will be using the Darkglass B7K as the main part of my sound but was wondering about powering it. I currently own a GK Backline 600 which has a loop I am thinking of plugging the DG straight into. Does anyone else do something like this?

The other goal is to get a high wattage power amp and plug straight into that.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 27, 2015)

Sounds like a perfectly viable way to do it. I've been using Sansamp stuff for a while (mostly the RBI) and running it either into the return of a full head (used to do this with a Peavey Tour), or right into a Crown power amp. It's a pretty common approach.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 27, 2015)

now i am getting a b7k soon as my grant arrives, but i have effed with OD's on bass in the past. as the B7K is a preamp should work exceptionally well as your main tone using the backlines poweramp

you could also use it to boost and gain up your backlines tone, add some more colour to your tone

as i have a GK rig i plan on experimenting with both of these and see where it gets me, but i've like the boosted sound so far

when you get one try out every configuration you can and let us know how it goes


----------



## Systolic (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes. I run a B7K into a Crown XLS1500 power amp. Works like a charm.


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 1, 2015)

I run my B7K into my Hartke HA5500 / Orange Bass Terror head. I've not tried effects loops, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Sep 4, 2015)

I really enjoyed using the B7K as a standalone preamp. Out of the various similar pedals I own/have owned (Sansamp BDDI, Sansamp VT Delux, Aguilar Tonehammer, Orange Bass Pre) I thought it was the best for a straight pedal->power amp rig. It sold it because it didnt have great chemistry with my main head. Should work fine with your Backline. The 600 has a good bit of juice too.


----------



## elkinz (Sep 6, 2015)

Even clean, the b7k makes a big difference to my sound! Cant rate it enough. Beefs up everything, and gives me the grit I need for more aggressive stuff too


----------

